# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Michael Bush Podcast

## prakel

The Practical Beekeeper, a nice podcast with Mike Bush covering a wide range of subjects all loosely knitted together. Worth a listen. 

http://somdbeekeeper.com/2011/12/23/...cal-beekeeper/

----------


## drumgerry

Would I be right in saying MB is a small cell advocate?  And is into the Dee Lusby survivor bees thing?  In any case it'll be interesting to hear his thoughts.

----------


## prakel

> Would I be right in saying MB is a small cell advocate?  And is into the Dee Lusby survivor bees thing?  In any case it'll be interesting to hear his thoughts.


He is, but there's much more to him than that. 

At the end of the day I think that it's worth listening to anyone who's managed to keep 200+ colonies alive for several years without treatment.

----------


## drumgerry

I agree.  He must be doing something right and have acquired a fair amount of insight in the process.

----------

